# Residence Visa for Household worker



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there a cap or rule on how many domestic workers can be sponsored for household help?


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

How many did you have in the USA, take that number and deduct one. That's all you'll _need_.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

What a constructive response


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

What a supercilious original post.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

That's ridiculous.Let's talk about Prince Harry and his baby instead, shall we Sir?

I just wanted to know whether I could sponsor a nanny and a driver at the same time.


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes you can - providing you have the relevant salary and visa (ie employment) status. Which I guess you have. Your original post sounded like you wanted a small army of servants.


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh, and Prince Harry doesn't have a baby, or at least not that we know of.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. ...If I needed an army (which I don't) - I'm sure I wouldn't be getting on here asking for YOUR help 

Enjoy your day... 

p.s. sorry I don't keep up with the Harry clan or Charles clan or anything we worked on getting Freedom from


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Desert Yes you can depends on your income


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

bare knuckle fighting's easy on the internet, isn't it?!

time for some cocoa and bed, you two..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Hilarious all round.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

This made me laugh 😂 sorry!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there anything more annoying than an American who still thinks the British care what happened 250 years ago and that we spend our days mourning the lost of the colonies and that the world for us stopped in 1783?

By the way did your ancestors fight for this 'freedom'? I merely ask because the overwhelming majority of Americans are descended from immigrants who arrived after the Revolutionary War.

To answer your original question the maximum number of domestic sponsorship allowable is four. 

Just make sure you don't hire a nanny who spends her time reading mags about the doings of Hollywood 'royalty' or the Kennedys instead of minding your child.





Desert_Fever said:


> Thanks for the info. ...If I needed an army (which I don't) - I'm sure I wouldn't be getting on here asking for YOUR help
> 
> Enjoy your day...
> 
> p.s. sorry I don't keep up with the Harry clan or Charles clan or anything we worked on getting Freedom from


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Haven't the Americans adopted Posh and Becks as their own Royal Family?


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I asked a simple question and got a condescending response directed at America. I actually get a to of great info on the forum. Unfortunately don't have time to respond to all the flames. Your opinions are not bothersome either. Just reinforces a few things. ..God bless the Queen


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Is there anything more annoying than an American who still thinks the British care what happened 250 years ago and that we spend our days mourning the lost of the colonies and that the world for us stopped in 1783?


Septics that think you give a rats a about royalty or patriotism?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There was no condescending response directed at America.

The person (OMG) asked how many servants you had in the US and then to subtract one. The same attitude (and I agree it's condescending) applies to any Western country and was not singling out the United States. As you've spent enough time on here and perhaps other expat sites in Dubai you'll know there's a vocal group who don't understand why people need/want to hire domestic help.

You did jump the gun a bit here. But don't worry it gave us an amusing thread to read. 



Desert_Fever said:


> I asked a simple question and got a condescending response directed at America. I actually get a to of great info on the forum. Unfortunately don't have time to respond to all the flames. Your opinions are not bothersome either. Just reinforces a few things. ..God bless the Queen


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

servants?

this keeps getting funnier


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Is there anything more annoying than an American who still thinks the British care what happened 250 years ago and that we spend our days mourning the lost of the colonies and that the world for us stopped in 1783?
> 
> By the way did your ancestors fight for this 'freedom'? I merely ask because the overwhelming majority of Americans are descended from immigrants who arrived after the Revolutionary War.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the only war the American's ever won was the war of independence. They even managed not to win their own civil war.


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> There was no condescending response directed at America.
> 
> The person (OMG) asked how many servants you had in the US and then to subtract one. The same attitude (and I agree it's condescending) applies to any Western country and was not singling out the United States. As you've spent enough time on here and perhaps other expat sites in Dubai you'll know there's a vocal group who don't understand why people need/want to hire domestic help.
> 
> You did jump the gun a bit here. But don't worry it gave us an amusing thread to read.


I'm guess ing he's still looking up and trying to get his head around the word "supercilious". Gotta love a septic education.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG said:


> I'm guess ing he's still looking up and trying to get his head around the word "supercilious". Gotta love a septic education.


Tea, Gov'ner?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

OMG said:


> Gotta love a septic education.


don't knock it... they teach them everything! Guns AND Bibles!


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Gosh Jolly My.. you guys are having way too much fun railing and ripping against Good 'Ol USA! What a polite bunch.... HAHA  You mentioned a septic education? Let's see how many institutions you have like Harvard, Columbia, Yale, MIT on your little island? Ohh I forgot about Oxford. Let's see how many companies you have like IBM, Google, Apple or more like the Microsoft Windows you're working on? Go and ahead and delete the operating system - it's all our septic education that has guns and bibles all over. 

Your rhetoric is ironic consider whose been murdering people, stealing land, and toppling governments for the past thousand years or more. 

I typically chose not to engage in this type of rhetoric. I am sorry for asking a question. You guys are pathetic and you certainly don't represent the hundreds of helpful responses on this forum. I never mentioned the word servants, slaves or otherwise. OMG - You sound like rural american teeny bopper with your OMG and LOL.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

So you're the dean of Harvard, Columbia, Yale and MIT as well as managing to be Bill Gates and a dead Steve Jobs all at the same time?

No wonder you can afford a driver and a maid.


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

vantage said:


> don't knock it... they teach them everything! Guns AND Bibles!





Desert_Fever said:


> Gosh Jolly My.. you guys are having way too much fun railing and ripping against Good 'Ol USA! What a polite bunch.... HAHA  You mentioned a septic education? Let's see how many institutions you have like Harvard, Columbia, Yale, MIT on your little island? Ohh I forgot about Oxford. Let's see how many companies you have like IBM, Google, Apple or more like the Microsoft Windows you're working on? Go and ahead and delete the operating system - it's all our septic education that has guns and bibles all over.
> 
> Your rhetoric is ironic consider whose been murdering people, stealing land, and toppling governments for the past thousand years or more.
> 
> I typically chose not to engage in this type of rhetoric. I am sorry for asking a question. You guys are pathetic and you certainly don't represent the hundreds of helpful responses on this forum. I never mentioned the word servants, slaves or otherwise. OMG - You sound like rural american teeny bopper with your OMG and LOL.



Wasn't it a Brit that invented the web?


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

** yawn **


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Before you start playing this game you should be aware that the American US News magazine recently released a ranking of world universities. Out of the top 10, six are American schools. Four are British universities. Actually, three of the top five are British schools. 

Cambridge even bested your Harvard.



Desert_Fever said:


> Gosh Jolly My.. you guys are having way too much fun railing and ripping against Good 'Ol USA! What a polite bunch.... HAHA  You mentioned a septic education? Let's see how many institutions you have like Harvard, Columbia, Yale, MIT on your little island? Ohh I forgot about Oxford. Let's see how many companies you have like IBM, Google, Apple or more like the Microsoft Windows you're working on? Go and ahead and delete the operating system - it's all our septic education that has guns and bibles all over.
> 
> Your rhetoric is ironic consider whose been murdering people, stealing land, and toppling governments for the past thousand years or more.
> 
> I typically chose not to engage in this type of rhetoric. I am sorry for asking a question. You guys are pathetic and you certainly don't represent the hundreds of helpful responses on this forum. I never mentioned the word servants, slaves or otherwise. OMG - You sound like rural american teeny bopper with your OMG and LOL.


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

The English have something the septics can never have.

Breeding and history.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a bit uncalled for. You've obviously forgotten what a UK town centre is like on a Friday night. 

America has great history and many well bred, polite and educated people.




OMG said:


> The English have something the septics can never have.
> 
> Breeding and history.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Before you start playing this game you should be aware that the American US News magazine recently released a ranking of world universities. Out of the top 10, six are American schools. Four are British universities. Actually, three of the top five are British schools.
> 
> Cambridge even bested your Harvard.


You seem to agree with the septic comment. Thats a shame. My comment was a reaction to that. Not playing games. 
Glad to note that six of the top 10 are in the USA. ..


----------

